# Wolf is now VP3!



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Wolf took VP3 at the 2017 South Central Regional Conformation Show and Breed Survey this weekend! We had a great time and the judge was very complimentary to Wolf and critiqued him on good rear strength and "happy eyes." <3

We also found our IPO trainer and will start working towards his BH this January! We got several compliments on his temperament and level-headedness, so I'm excited to see it translate to IPO. January will be busy. We start with a scent work trial to earn his Novice Detection Dog title and then move straight into BH training.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! He looks like a wonderful dog!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wolf is quite the Rock Star!

Congrats!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wonderful


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! Looks like he enjoyed all the attention!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Castlemaid said:


> Congrats! Looks like he enjoyed all the attention!


Thanks! He was in his element.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Congratulations! He dies look like he is in his element


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------

